# Back to the RRT's



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I did a slow frame video yesterday so I could see how the RRT's act being shot TTF. They acted like I anticapated there was no stacking or buckeling of the tubes. The first frames show the RRT's and you can see I did not have my slingshot vertical and it looks like the top tube stayed to the outside of the fork. On a different video they stayed in the center. I have to concentrate on keeping my slingshot vertical.
The second frame is with latex flats OTT but this slingshot has the flat top forks and you can see the bands come straight back and over the top on the return. I don't get any hand slap when I set one up with flat tops.
The last one is chinese tubes they shoot thru the center fine but seem to die on the return.
On another video I did the same thing with the latex flats TTF and they flew the cleanest of all of them. The went thru the fork and back thru the fork on return almost to full length of the bands.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Rkyleh1?feature=mhsn


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i LOVE the slingshots you make mate , got a few from good friends that i cherish , any chance i can add one of these wingshooters into my collection ??


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

where would i buy one ????


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Just go to my web page
http://www.footbridg...ngshotPage.html


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting video ... it was nice to be able to see the behaviour of the bands. Thanks!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a chance to say again how much I love the Hunter Ant I got from Roger a few weeks ago! Man, that is an awesome slingshot. I marvel at the craftmanship and still wonder, "how'd he do that?" Thanks, again Roger!

Question, for Roger. Is the J Ant ambidextrous? I may have to learn to use a right hand hold. 
Thanks!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rugersteel said:


> Here's a chance to say again how much I love the Hunter Ant I got from Roger a few weeks ago! Man, that is an awesome slingshot. I marvel at the craftmanship and still wonder, "how'd he do that?" Thanks, again Roger!
> 
> Question, for Roger. Is the J Ant ambidextrous? I may have to learn to use a right hand hold.
> Thanks!


No they are not ambidextrous. I shape them different for the thumb and index finger to get a better fit and I do the notch for the little finger depending on what you order. So if you decidee to order one be sure which hand you want to use.


----------

